# Sony Wireless Headphones



## trinitronian

I need help making my "Sony Cordless Stereo Headphones MDR-IF0230" to work, they were giving to me by a friend along with a Trinitron XBR TV, not sure on the model, its definitely not new. I just cant figure out whether they need a transmitter or whether its in the TV, or what im doing wrong. All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hi, from what I can tell, these headphones came with the tv and can only be used with the tv when you want to. The headphones should have an AA battery in it, that you might want to replace or at least check. 
To use the headphones I think you press a button on the remote that looks like a pair of headphones and then you put the headphones on and adjust the volume from the control on the headphones. 
These headphones will only work in front of the tv, in a clear line. 
Also, I might be off with what I said, I only looked up a manual online but not for the right series of tv, but used the same headphones, so I think they should be similar but I might be wrong. 
Your best bet is to find the model on the tv, usually the back, and go to www.sony.com and go to support than manuals, and look up the model of the tv. You can then get the right manual and figure out everything you need to.


----------

